# Just testing the waters



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (23/11/16)

Usually attys have a shortfall somewhere so i was thinking why dont we all design an atty that we, as vapers, think is perfect in every aspect possible.
Just testing the waters, maybe we come up with something seriously cool


----------



## Imtiaaz (23/11/16)

First requirement..It MUST allow you to use your own drip tip. Apparently this is a deal breaker around these parts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PsyCLown (23/11/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> First requirement..It MUST allow you to use your own drip tip. Apparently this is a deal breaker around these parts.


lol, I prefer wideish bore drip tips.

Soo many requirements people will have and it will differ from person to person.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (23/11/16)

Definitely, agreed, and a nice build deck as well, like the tfv4 rba deck so you can subohm as much as you like, maybe adapters for the mouthpiece to make sure all sizes fit


----------



## Daniel (23/11/16)

Firstly , it will probably have to be a RDA of BF atty , simplest to design and machine IMO.

I also suggested the same some time ago but got no responses , maybe you will have better luck


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/16)

Serpent Mini 25 with extended tank! Done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (23/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Serpent Mini 25 with extended tank! Done!



Think I know a glass blower

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (23/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Firstly , it will probably have to be a RDA of BF atty , simplest to design and machine IMO.
> 
> I also suggested the same some time ago but got no responses , maybe you will have better luck


A nice bf rda with nice juice wells and lots of airflow options would be awesome


----------



## stevie g (23/11/16)

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> A nice bf rda with nice juice wells and lots of airflow options would be awesome


agreed, with a 19mm overall size for flavor and some clouds.


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (23/11/16)

again i have to agree cause some of the rdas and rtas are huge


----------



## Daniel (23/11/16)

Little OL16 with adjustable airflow type atty! Oh and those Goon type posts ....


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/11/16)

And lets not forget the whole deck must be gold plated


----------



## ET (23/11/16)

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> Usually attys have a shortfall somewhere so i was thinking why dont we all design an atty that we, as vapers, think is perfect in every aspect possible.
> Just testing the waters, maybe we come up with something seriously cool



Someone once said : Try to satisfy everyone and you will end up satisfying no one


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/16)

ET said:


> Someone once said : Try to satisfy everyone and you will end up satisfying no one



Lincoln said it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands (23/11/16)

For me, SM25 with a single coil GTA deck, swop the hex grubs for flat heads, add 1 cm to hight for 7ml capacity

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (23/11/16)

TBH - if there was a south african atty out on the market, I would buy it out of principle - even if it wasnt perfect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/11/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> TBH - if there was a south african atty out on the market, I would buy it out of principle - even if it wasnt perfect.


This old thread might be of interest then 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/van-hunks-rda-update-june-2015.t11805/


----------



## kev mac (24/11/16)

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> Usually attys have a shortfall somewhere so i was thinking why dont we all design an atty that we, as vapers, think is perfect in every aspect possible.
> Just testing the waters, maybe we come up with something seriously cool


Velocity build deck is a must.Maybe optional adjustable air flow at the drip tip.


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/11/16)

Bottom Fed serpent 22mm. With top airflow.
That will be perfect especially filling the tank up from a bottom feed device


----------



## Nicholas (24/11/16)

An RDTA version of the Fat Boy


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (13/12/16)

how about interchangable build decks and a mini and normal version . also driptip adapters . 

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (13/12/16)

I volunteer to collaborate on the perfect RDA.

1) Must be able to take any driptip
2) At least a 5mm juice well.
3) Consist of only a base, cap and tip
4) Dual airlows (top flow with internal fins that push air down to coils)
5) Horisontal build decks
6) use the dotmod screws
7) gold plated base
8) possibility to obtain accessories for matchy matchy purposes
9) 24mm wade and not higher than 40mm


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (13/12/16)

KZOR said:


> I volunteer to collaborate on the perfect RDA.
> 
> 1) Must be able to take any driptip
> 2) At least a 5mm juice well.
> ...


maybe different sizes ranging from tiny to huge

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------

